# US Income



## akka (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

I am new immigrant to Canada and I got my PR in 2009 and moved in Mid of 2009.Before that I worked in US and was salaried.

My question is while filing Canadain taxes does my US income will be taxed according to US -Canada treaty.I know there is a treaty but I was not (never before in my life)resident of Canada of begining half or never before,still I am supposed to pay further taxes here which (after some deduction for taxes paid in US though) I already paid in US?

Please suggest ,I am consulting accountants too but your help is appreciated as well..

Regards
Akka


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

You will not have to declare your US income in your Canadian tax return for the months prior to becoming a PR, and you will not pay Canadian taxes on those.
You will, however, need to file a US tax return for one last time for 2009.
However, if you have kids and apply for CCTB, you will need to declare your worldwide income for 2009, which would include your US income.
Your CCTB benefit will be judged based on your US + Canadian + other income during 2009.


----------

